# Would this goat be worth getting?



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm soo new at goats! We are attempting to build a small quality herd for my daughters 4H project. Would this doe be worth adding to our group?

I'm keeping the mentality: Show not commercial. Quality not

















quanity. So help please!!

She is a may'13 baby. 75%


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks pretty sturdy to me esp in the butt but it could be the winter coat. Could be a bit wider in front.
What's her teat structure like?
Very nice for a %.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was looking at that butt too


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you have a pic from the back?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

How old is she in the pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a decent Doe.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like a decent Doe.


I agree


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

She's got a decent pedigree too. Ak47 amongst others.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hard to tell past all that hair on the butt. 

Her bite is off. Pigments & teeth good. $150.
Hour and 20 min. drive from my house.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Pigment & teats good**** oops


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Not great pics but these are the dam and sire pics I received


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I kinda like her. She has a lot of winter hair which is understandable, but makes it a little hard to tell what's what. I like that she is obviously socialized with people.
ETA. If her bite is off, she will be DQd in an ABGA show. Her babies would be more likely to have bad bites as well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

hscottom87 said:


> Hard to tell past all that hair on the butt.
> 
> Her bite is off. Pigments & teeth good. $150.
> Hour and 20 min. drive from my house.


Her bite is off? How off? If you are going for quality and especially show quality...her bite can't be off...


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

They said she would not pass inspection & that she is monkey mouthed.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If she won't pass inspection and has a bad mouth you would be better off to pass on her. Commercial.. maybe. Show quality, no.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok passing.

Appreciate all the input!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Those that raise registered may say something else. But I would never buy one like that to put in a show herd. We have a small commercial herd that we use for 4h.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Off bite for show goats, definitely not good and I wouldn't get her. Glad you are passing on her.


----------

